# sat sept 18th



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

well this time i was too bob sikes in the evening brother and i took stuff to the bridges on the way stopped to catch a couple baitifsh and let a little guy real them in his dad was there with 2 boys they only had one rod so it was nice to get the little guys a fish 
when we got over to the bridge my brother went back for the cooler and all the other rods in the truck were gone gotta love the LOWLIFES that would do such a thing 
but we had our 2 light rods and bait and had fun catching a mess of white trout 
have to get the guts to paddle a bait out the balloons and wind and tide just arent cooperating i am glad i didnt take the big rod and real cause it woud be gone as well 
so maybe it will be quite a while till i get my first shark from shore


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

all i can say is somehow invest in some kind of cart or build one so you can carry everything at once.. last summer on the bob sykes in the middle of the day someone stole my bait net...sorry to hear that it happened to you...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Cart*

Sorry to hear of your loss. Good positive attitude.

An inexpensive(cheap) pier cart that will hold a cooler, plus tackle box is a two wheeled hand truck(I think it's called).

You attach two PVC Rod holders on the sides(or 6, as mine did), or back rail.

That way, you can haul all of your stash with you so the Lowlifes can't steal them. Never; repeat never; leave anything of value in the vehicle. These Lowlifes cruise, looking for targets of opportunity.
'
BTW; I caught a guy fishing with my rod. After showing him my ID on both rod and reel, he relinquished them. I got a spool of braid out of the deal. I think that it was the cell phone already dialed to 911 (just a button push away), that convinced him. I still haven't located the other rods and reels and castnets that were stolen along with this one.. C2


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

congrats on getting one back maybe ill get lucky i am glad i didnt take the new penn 9ot and senator rod i just bought hopefully ill find the right place at the rigt time to hear it sing still looking for my first shark


----------



## king (Sep 21, 2011)

Some snatched your rods to? i was surf fishing down the beach by portifeno and i caried my nets cooler and my 3 surf rods to the beach and on my trip back someone had pried open my tool box stolen all my tools 3 more rods a net and of course my shoes.. this all occured within 10 minutes. im sorry for your loss though, everything must be kept under lock and key now a days


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like some pos has a nice collection now.


----------

